

Show HN: How to save 40%+ on one way flights - nlanges
https://medium.com/@tripdelta/how-to-save-50-with-one-way-flights-a3e99e392240

======
hope86
Ok so I hack it, what if my flight is delayed?

~~~
nlanges
We always leave enough time for the transfers on these types of flights. The
flight mentioned in the article leaves a whole night as transfer time. When
searching with this method you might actually discover routes that are 1)
cheaper and 2) you were previously unaware of them. If you like the stopover
you can extend the time, as the prices of these routes are likely to be
similar +/\- 3 days.

